# anafranil and topamax



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

those are the meds that my doc might put me on cuz lamictal is not working. i just want something to work. do you guys know anything about these meds and if they work or not.


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

Don't know what Topamax is. I took Anafranil for all of a day or two, it made me sick and shut down my sex drive.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

my sex drive is already diminished. it doesn't even feel good to masturbate i bet if i were to have sex i would please my partner since there isn't much feeling i could probably last longer.


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah every SSRI fucked with me sexually, i just dont really think theres a drug out there for me.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

If Lamictal doesnt work for you, livinginhell, let me know - Were you on 175-200mg? If so, Klonopin, around 3mg, seems to help alot of people, and after talking with Dr. Shepard at the Amen clinic, it seems that Topomax has helped alot of people. I WOULD NOT take Anafranil yet, though, as the Amen clinics say that they irritate the temporal lobes (antidpressants). You might want to add the Klonopin while your on the Lamictal and stop any antidepressants your on. I'd say you and your doctors are definitely on the right track -you just have to take your time and find the exactly right dosage and combo.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

what are the amen clinics? what is topamax? im done with lamictal...after trying to step up on it for 2 weeks its made me feel foggy, a little sick and weird.


----------

